# CFL bulbs



## homebuiler (Mar 13, 2005)

i have been using cfl's for awhile now and you haven't heard about them please check them out at wal-mart or home depot. they use far less electricity than a normal bulb and actually put off more light. they are fairly inexpensive and are supposed to last for 2-3 years.


----------



## socalmach (Mar 21, 2005)

Good tip lowering your electricty bill not only helps with the enviroment but also saves you some $$$$$ surprised more people haven't bad the switch.

I've been looking into solar panels for my outdoor lighting now


----------



## gbu11 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a few offices I own that I only using CFL's in. I personally like the lighting better and lower bill.

Also make sure to seal up your doors and windows. Also electrical outlets can be plugged up, you can loose a little there. Also clean vents, there a companies that do it fairly cheap for what it is worth.

Just a few tips. Would love to hear some more if it can save me $$$.


----------

